# Lamp Theological Seminary



## Quatchu (Jan 17, 2012)

Does anyone have any first hand knowledge of Lamp Theological Seminary, also does anyone know anyone who has graduated who is now an ordained Pastor?


----------



## Quatchu (Jan 18, 2012)

Was wondering as I am considering looking into for the future. As the cost for Seminary as much as I prefer it is looking hard to overcome when I already have 50,000 in student loans.


----------

